# The Rock



## THORHAMMER (Jul 28, 2007)

Just out for a bit after the sun went down...


----------



## JCphoto (Jul 28, 2007)

wow i love it! The composition really works for me. What a strange texture that rock has.

JC


----------



## ontforkicks (Jul 28, 2007)

yeahhh i think it is awesome and everything seems so focused and crisp in the  picture


----------



## Freddeh (Jul 28, 2007)

Beautiful. Try to think of how many water must have gone over that rock, to make it shaped like this. I love how you can see it's worn by the water.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Jul 28, 2007)

Very nice!  Excellent DOF and very sharp!

What kind of post processing did this image through?


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow Thorhammer, that's a winner. Really nice shot, well done!.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 28, 2007)

Great shot. IMO it's slightly under-exposed. I think you could have brought out more shadow detail without pushing the highlights into Zone 9.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jul 28, 2007)

thanks !! 

*although* zone 9 has to be seen on paper NOT a monitor, and it doesn't have a lot of bearing to dslrs, I know what your trying to say. 

I was a little hesitant to think it would ruin the mood of the pic, I just 
played a little more with it and brought out those details. 
Thanks for the tip. I guess I had a little more latitude available then I thought.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 28, 2007)

Quite the contrary, my friend. One should convert as if they were printing. Then again, that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jul 28, 2007)

I totally agree about developing for prints, but the zone system itself is kinda  archaic and outdated for todays equipment. The basic 

idea behind it, yes I totally agree, .....

You have a good eye, I didnt notice I had enough latitude left !!!!!


----------



## Proteus617 (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow.  I'll just slink on back to the "Beyond the Basics" gallery now.


----------



## batonrougeart (Jul 28, 2007)

Thats an amazing shot. Its so calm, yet kinda creepy.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks !


----------



## ShaCow (Aug 5, 2007)

the shadows certainly show a mood to this shot


----------



## Huskysibe (Aug 5, 2007)

Amazing shot! Congrats.

Billy


----------

